# New from Colorado



## YardSaleDaily (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello

New to the forum. Live in Longmont, CO. Been riding regularly for 5 years now. Got myself an Epic Local pass this year. First time going to any of those resorts. Snowboard Tuesdays and Wednesdays cause I work weekends, and I love it that way. Can't stand the crowds. Wife is gonna start boarding this year too. Only took a couple lessons years ago. Really excited about new mountains and a new board partner. Now if the snow would just hurry and show up.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What up man.

Perfect having a few weekdays off. Stoked that your stoked.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

freshy said:


> What up man.
> 
> Perfect having a few weekdays off. Stoked that your stoked.


I'm stoked if we get some snow. Got a trip planned in early December...lol


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

phillyphan said:


> I'm stoked if we get some snow. Got a trip planned in early December...lol


I have a trip booked for early-mid Dec too, better be able to at least take out my rock board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yikes. Not looking good for early December. We'll see. Things can change fast, but not looking good.


----------



## YardSaleDaily (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah I've usually been up once or twice by now but gonna be a couple weeks still. Scared to take my new board up first time. May have to swap my binding back to old board.


----------

